# WW



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ANOTHER QUALITY LOWRIDER TIRE.... 






































$260+ Shipping 

IN- STOCK READY TO SHIP


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

%100 LOWRIDER TIRES


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 7 2010, 07:05 AM~19006421
> *%100 LOWRIDER TIRES
> *


In-Stock Ready to Ship


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

14"


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SALE!!!
PRICE DROP
$60 each or $230 for sets :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$230 Set + Shipping :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 3 2010, 02:53 PM~18977255
> *ANOTHER QUALITY LOWRIDER TIRE....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

pm me the shipping price for 83687.


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Could you PM me a quote.
How much for a set of 4 shipped to CA 92868?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Dec 2 2010, 10:13 PM~19224645
> *pm me the shipping price for 83687.
> *


To your door in -83687- $285


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$230 a set Homie's
PM for Shipping Quote
I will ship "ANYWHERE"


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got 40 more... $230 set Xmaz Special Only thru Jan 1, 2011


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 21 2010, 07:32 AM~19383385
> *Just got 40 more... $230 set Xmaz Special Only thru Jan 1, 2011
> *


good deal


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 21 2010, 07:34 AM~19383392
> *good deal
> *


Word homie


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

THOSE LOOK GOOD MY CUZ JUSS PUT SUM ON HIS 67 IMPALA ON ZENITH. HOW MUCH SHIP TO 92704


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU*SA*67_@Dec 25 2010, 02:02 PM~19418768
> *THOSE LOOK GOOD MY CUZ JUSS PUT SUM ON HIS 67 IMPALA ON ZENITH. HOW MUCH SHIP TO 92704
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

How much for a set shipped to 73115


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

DAM thats a good deal there


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Dec 28 2010, 10:17 PM~19445487
> *How much for a set shipped to 73115
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2010, 11:29 PM~19446325
> *DAM thats a good deal there
> *


Thanx Homie Hit me up if u need a set


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Plenty to go around fella's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

hey.. how much for them shipped to 33180?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jan 2 2011, 05:05 PM~19483991
> *hey.. how much for them shipped to 33180?
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jan 2 2011, 05:05 PM~19483991
> *hey.. how much for them shipped to 33180?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

How much for 1 shipped To 30721 pm me plz!


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Set shipped to 11717


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jan 3 2011, 07:50 PM~19494476
> *Set shipped to 11717
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Plenty Left... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

How much for a set shipped to 95313?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Jan 7 2011, 07:23 AM~19529210
> *How much for a set shipped to 95313?
> *


You have a PM :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Only $230 a set fella's plus ship


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY PLENTY.. $230 per set :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 60506


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Jan 9 2011, 05:16 PM~19549620
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 60506
> *


$300 Shipped to your door in -60506-
If you find a better price let me know
We'll Beat It :biggrin: 
we are the cheapest and ship the fastest 

thank you


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 9 2011, 06:38 PM~19550126
> *$300 Shipped to your door in -60506-
> If you find a better price let me know
> We'll Beat It :biggrin:
> ...


Is that the same price for 95210??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 10 2011, 08:41 PM~19561187
> *Is that the same price for 95210??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ONLY $230 PLUS SHIP
WE SHIP ANYWHERE
FEDEX 3-DAY


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 11 2011, 08:57 PM~19569880
> *PLENTY LEFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ONLY $230 PLUS SHIP
> WE SHIP ANYWHERE
> ...


How much for a set shipped to 80124?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2011, 10:07 AM~19574490
> *How much for a set shipped to 80124?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## adr94cadillac (May 23, 2009)

i need a set homie for el paso tx 79936 if you can give me a call i really need a set915-342-7758


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by adr94cadillac_@Jan 12 2011, 12:27 PM~19575580
> *i need a set homie for el paso tx 79936 if you can give me a call i really need a set915-342-7758
> *


SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 12 2011, 09:52 PM~19581294
> *
> *


    
THANKS BENNIE


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ONLY $230 a set PLUS SHIP


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 3 2010, 02:53 PM~18977255
> *ANOTHER QUALITY LOWRIDER TIRE....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ONLY $230 PLUS SHIP :biggrin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Set to 75801?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 9 2011, 05:38 PM~19550126
> *
> If you find a better price let me know
> We'll Beat It :biggrin:
> ...


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19634988
> *Set to 75801?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ONLY $230 a set & PLENTY PLENTY Left:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Sup fella's anyone need some tire's $230 a set :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$230 Set :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JS4CRZN (Mar 11, 2006)

How much for 4 shipped to 52248?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JS4CRZN_@Jan 29 2011, 01:04 PM~19730718
> *How much for 4 shipped to 52248?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Pm price of 5 to 27344 siler city nc


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 29 2011, 08:18 PM~19733266
> *Pm price of 5 to 27344 siler city nc
> *


PM SENT HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

53105


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Jan 31 2011, 12:18 PM~19746117
> *53105
> *


SENT


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

how much for a set shipped to 98801


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Jan 31 2011, 01:09 PM~19746450
> *how much for a set shipped to 98801
> *


PM Sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NEW PRICE ON 175/70/14ww $250 PLUS SHIP
HANKOOK JUST HAD A INCREASE :angry:  
SORRY FELLA'S
PM FOR SHIPPING QUOTE's :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 7 2011, 04:56 PM~20285218
> *NEW PRICE ON 175/70/14ww  $250 PLUS SHIP
> HANKOOK JUST HAD A INCREASE :angry:
> SORRY FELLA'S
> ...


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 15 2010, 10:35 AM~19331738
> *$230 a set Homie's
> PM for Shipping Quote
> I will ship "ANYWHERE"
> ...


How much for a set shipped to 30721


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JORGE-_@Apr 22 2011, 11:35 AM~20396717
> *How much for a set shipped to 30721
> *



NEW PRICE ON 175/70/14ww $250 PLUS SHIP
HANKOOK JUST HAD A INCREASE 
SORRY FELLA'S
PM FOR SHIPPING QUOTE's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY PLENTY BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT .. Good seller & fast service


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 25 2011, 11:00 AM~20415307
> *TTT .. Good seller & fast service
> *



ANYTIME MONDO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

U only sellin by the set? Wut about only 2 sent to 20616?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Apr 26 2011, 11:16 AM~20423369
> *U only sellin by the set?  Wut about only 2 sent to 20616?
> *


LETS DO IT :cheesy: PM SENT


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

hey brotha do they come in a big white wall? if so how much 4 tires shipped to 75235?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jayjr_@Apr 26 2011, 02:08 PM~20424496
> *hey brotha do they come in a big white wall? if so how much 4 tires shipped to 75235?
> *


NO..  
SORRY ONLY REG SKINNY ww :happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how much for a set shipped to 76520 Tx.. hit me up homie


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2011, 12:16 AM~20473155
> *how much for a set shipped to 76520 Tx.. hit me up homie
> *


PM SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PLENTY LEFT IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PLENTY LEFT IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Just got 100 more in-stock & ready to ship out:thumbsup:
PM for any question's or shipping quote's..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam thats a good price.Now can you find some 13's H714's is the question


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

SET OF 4 SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## Veterano 79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you post up Phone Number and or Address? I'm located In Alice Texas.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Veterano 79 said:


> Can you post up Phone Number and or Address? I'm located In Alice Texas.





LUVMYDROPS said:


> SET OF 4 SHIPPED TO 73036


PM's SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout: Bump for the homie! I need to get some as well. :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> :inout: Bump for the homie! I need to get some as well. :biggrin:


Give me a call G


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump:inout:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Bump:inout:


:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Plenty left homie's


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

A set to 80906? They are still the hankooks right?


----------



## street star (Feb 8, 2011)

You got 155/80/13??how much 83651


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> A set to 80906? They are still the hankooks right?


Yes Hankook's Pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

How much four 4 ww 175/70/14's to Wichita Falls,Tx 76309.With s&h?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Just got 100 more in-stock & ready to ship out:thumbsupM for any question's or shipping quote's..


A set Shipped to 92225


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> A set Shipped to 92225


$331.88 ShippedFedEx 2 Days GroundThanks!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

street star said:


> You got 155/80/13??how much 83651


Yes we do..
Marshal Touring 791
155/80/13ww
$280 a set + Shipping 
PM for shipping quote:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Plenty Left:yes: 
In-Stock & Ready to ship out..
Pm for FedEx shipping quote's
To the Top:h5:


----------



## gcode2007 (Sep 4, 2008)

need those 14s ASAP 175/70/14 to zipcode 76306


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

gcode2007 said:


> need those 14s ASAP 175/70/14 to zipcode 76306


PM Sent..:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM Sent..:thumbsup:


To the Top..:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> To the Top..:wave:


Back up...:h5:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bump for the Hankook's...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Homie i need a set shipped to 28405


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

me to, pm me a price for 4 tires 175/70/14 shipped to texas please


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All Pm's sent..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ttt.....


Plenty left homie's... 
Only $260 a set plus ship:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

2 sets for $500 plus shipping or $260 a set.. Thanks!!


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

PM price for a set to 90717 pls.. aret they 5/8" WW? thanks


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

what up homie,pm me price for a full set of 14's shipped to 97501,looking to get another set from you,thanks


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

send me PM please- zip 75149


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> send me PM please- zip 75149


PM SENT BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

In need of another set of hankooks homie. How much shipped to 80906?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> In need of another set of hankooks homie. How much shipped to 80906?


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## 78lac (Jul 18, 2009)

I need a set of 4 175/70 r14 sent to 70390.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

78lac said:


> I need a set of 4 175/70 r14 sent to 70390.


PM SENT HOMIE..
YOUR TIRES WILL SHIP OUT TOMARROW AFTERNOON OR 
WENSDAY MORNING & TRACKING INFO WILL BE 
SENT TO YOUR PM... 
THANKS AGAIN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT:h5:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTTizzop..


----------



## 78lac (Jul 18, 2009)

Ttt. Thanks for the sale on them hankooks they look great on my 14's.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

78lac said:


> Ttt. Thanks for the sale on them hankooks they look great on my 14's.


Im glad I could help.. Thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT............


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP............TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NEW PRICE FOR ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMER'S OUT THERE $250 PLUS SHIP.... 
PM FOR YOUR SHIPPING QUOTE'S TODAY
THANK YOU!!!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> NEW PRICE FOR ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMER'S OUT THERE $250 PLUS SHIP....
> PM FOR YOUR SHIPPING QUOTE'S TODAY
> THANK YOU!!!:thumbsup::h5:


TTT..................................................:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about 160 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> how about 160 shipped


lol...........:buttkick::nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin u can buy ammo to go shoot u an elk.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> trippin u can buy ammo to go shoot u an elk.


:guns:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :guns:


Mmmmmmmmmmm... ELK STEAK:cheesy:


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

PM me a price for a set to 94404, Cali.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bichkikr said:


> PM me a price for a set to 94404, Cali.


PM SENT....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP..........................


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT.......................


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

Give me a complete price with shipping to 79762...175/70R14


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Detailers said:


> Give me a complete price with shipping to 79762...175/70R14


PM SENT DETAILERS................TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP...........


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

need price on a set of 4 to 99301


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> need price on a set of 4 to 99301


PAM SENT..............TTMFT:biggrin:


----------



## shady_halladdition (Mar 13, 2010)

how much for a set shipped to 88220?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

shady_halladdition said:


> how much for a set shipped to 88220?



pm sent..............TTT:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT............


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP....


----------



## shady_halladdition (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks again homie for the fresh set of tires!:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

set of 14s to 75149 ~ Thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> set of 14s to 75149 ~ Thanks


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

HANKOOK BUMP..
STILL ONLY $250 PLUS SHIPPIN
TTT..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Back up top..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Back up top..


HANKOOK BUMP..
STILL ONLY $250 PLUS SHIPPIN
TTT..​


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> HANKOOK BUMP..
> STILL ONLY $250 PLUS SHIPPIN
> TTT..​


Thanks tire look great and my chips came in today


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Thanks tire look great and my chips came in today


Enjoy bro
Thanks Again Homie!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT
$250 PLUS SHIPPIN
PM FOR PAYPAL INFO OR
ANYOTHER RELATED QUESTION'S
THANKS!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT
> $250 PLUS SHIPPIN
> PM FOR PAYPAL INFO OR
> ANYOTHER RELATED QUESTION'S
> THANKS!


:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*FREE SHIPPING SPECIAL OFFER*
$309 A SET SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE 
LOWER 48 STATE'S..
PM IF INTERESTED
THANKS FELLA'S:biggrin:


----------

